

AppleCare: Should you bite? - mitchie_luna
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/03/24/applecare-should-bite/?intcmp=trending

======
lazugod
Any Fox News article worth linking to tends to coincide with commentary from
elsewhere.

